# Hello



## Woodbox (Mar 10, 2010)

I am 27 and love nature. I like to hike and primitive camp. I have always loved insects and mantises in particular. I found an Ootheca today so I want to keeping a few this year. I have kept small brown mantises before and caught a Florida bark mantis once. The Red Hourglass: Lives of Predators is one of my favorite books.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum!! Another Floridian??


----------



## revmdn (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Woodbox (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, NE Florida


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh cool, it nice up there. I am down in south east FL.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello Woodbox, love the name, and whats the book about? hey and welcome! from OHIO!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi there, Woodbox... glad to meet you, and welcome to the forum.  Since you've already kept some native species, you're ahead of the game in learning about mantis keeping. Looking forward to seeing you around the forums.


----------



## Rick (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome. I am a primitive camper too.


----------



## ismart (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## Woodbox (Mar 11, 2010)

ooooh Do yourself a favor and buy this book now. I would have thought the book would be legend on forums like this. I guarantee you wont put it down if your a bug person. You might find it in your library.

http://www.amazon.com/Red-Hourglass-Lives-Predators/dp/0385318901

The Red Hourglass: Lives of Predators

It has an entire chapter on Mantids. It also has one on black widows, tarantulas, pigs, and dogs.


----------



## Woodbox (May 15, 2010)

Grice is coming out with a new book. Deadly Kingdom

I don't think mantids will get another chapter. He does have excerpts you can read from his various chapters in his previous book although I think the one from the mantis chapter was a poor choice.

http://deadlykingdom.com/

click on the link The Red Hourglass: Lives of the Predators


----------

